# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  ظپطھط±ط© ( ط§ظ„ط®ط²ط¹ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ) ط¹ظپظˆط§ ط§ظ‚طµط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھط¯ط§ط¨ط§طھ

## خالد العوض

*ظ„ط§ ط§ظƒط±ظ‡ ط´ظٹط، ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹطھظ‰ ظ„ظپطھط±ط© ظ…ط§ ظٹط³ظ…ظ‰ ط¨ظپطھط±ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظ‰ ظپطھط±ط© ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ( ط§ظ„ط«ظ‚ط§ظ„ط§طھ )
ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ظٹط±طµط¯ ظ†ظٹط¬ظٹط±ظٹ ظˆظƒط§ظ…ظٹط±ظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ط§ط، ط¨ط±ط§ط²ظٹظ„ظٹ 
ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ظٹطµط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¹ظ† ( ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ط؛ظˆظ„ظ‰ ) ظˆظٹطھط¬ظ‡ ظ„ ظ…طµط± 
ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط±ظ‰ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط·ظˆظ… .... ظ†طµ ظ‡ط°ط§ ( ط®ظٹط§ظ„ ) ظˆط§ظ„ظ†طµ 
ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط± ط¨ظ„ط§ط¯ط© ( ظ…ط­ط±ط± ) ظپظ‰ طµط­ظپ ( ط§ظ„ط؛ظپظ„ط© ) ظˆط£ظƒط«ط± ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± ظٹظپط¨ط±ظƒظ‡ط§ ظˆظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط¥ظ†طھط§ط¬ظ‡ط§ ظˆظƒطھط§ط¨ظ‡ط²
ط§ظ„ط³ظٹظ†ط§ط±ظٹظˆ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ( طµط­ظپظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ظ‰ ) 
ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ†ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ† ( طھط؛ظˆط± ) ط£ظٹط§ظ… ( ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ظٹط®ط© ) ظˆظ†ط­ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ط¹ظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ط؛ظ†ظٹظ…ظ‡ ظ‡ط°ط§ ( ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط²ظٹظ„ ) ط¨ ظ†ط§ط³ ( ط·ط¨ظ†ط¬ط© ) 
ظˆ( ط¬ط¯ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظ…ط± ) ظˆط£ط®ظٹط±ط§ ( ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط±طھظٹظƒظٹظ„ط§ ) 
ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط« ط§ظ† ظ†طھط®ظٹظ„ ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط§ظ† ظ†طھظ†ط§ظپط³ ظ…ط¹ ط£ظ†ط¯ظٹط© طھط±طµط¯ ظ…ظ„ط§ظٹظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆظ„ط§ط±ط§طھ ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظپط±ظ‚ظ‡ط§ 
ظˆط§ط³طھط¬ظ„ط§ط¨ ظ…ط­طھط±ظپظٹظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط§ظƒظ„ط© ( ط§ط´ط±ظپ ط¨ظ† ط´ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ) ظˆ( ظپط±ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط³ظ‰ ) 
ظˆ(ظˆظ„ظٹط¯ ط§ط²ط§ط±ظˆ ) ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظپظ†ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط§ظƒظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط³ط±ظٹ ( ط±ظٹظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپط§ظٹظ„ط± ) طھظƒظ„ظپطھظ‡ط§ ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 5 ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ط¯ظˆظ„ط§ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… 
ظپظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط´ظٹط، ط§ظ† ظ†ط­ظ„ظ… ط¨ظ…ظ‚ط§ط±ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ظˆظپظ‚ ( ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ) ظ†ط¹ط±ظپظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ط§ ظ†ط³طھط·ط¹ طھط؛ظٹظٹط±ظ‡ط§ 
طھظ…ط± ط§ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ†طھظ‚ط§ظ„ط§طھظ†ط§ ظˆطھط£طھظ‰ ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ظپط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… ( ط·ط¨ظ†ط¬ط© ) ظˆط؛ط¯ط§ ( ظ…ط¯ظپط¹ ) ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ط²ط§ط، ظ„ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط£طµط­ط§ط¨ ( ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹظˆظ„ )
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*بالجد ما عارف وين الخلل 
منى ول من غيرى ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد العوض
					

بالجد ما عارف وين الخلل 
منى ول من غيرى ؟؟؟



اكييييييييييييييد منك ياخالد الحبيب

غير صيغة الخط بس
*

----------

